# Sexual Health



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Been talkin to a few of my boys about goin to get a check up at the clinic... They all shocked that I've never been. The last 2 out of 3 girls I've slept with have come back to me after a few days talkin bout water infection...

Now I'm either the fcukin man or I've got the fcukin clap

How many of you get your meat checked and how often?

Mods: if in wrong section do as you feel


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

been checked numerous times. First time is a shock to say the least.

Have you got any symptoms of anything?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes the plastic umbrella down the japs eye is enough to put you off !!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Never had it done in my life, what do they actually do ?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Never had it done in my life, what do they actually do ?


They stick a swab down your cock and scrape the inside and then feel your pelvic glands.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

None for me, that's what i get for being faithful i suppose


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Does it proper hurt of just a little sting like a jab


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have been checked a few times but I don't enjoy it one bit, always bag up nowadays unless things get serious, this is when I hand myself in to the clinic!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Chunkee said:


> None for me, that's what i get for being faithful i suppose


How do you know she has been faithful ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bowen86:3528424 said:


> been checked numerous times. First time is a shock to say the least.
> 
> Have you got any symptoms of anything?


I feel perfectly fine mate, no symptoms but I've read that chlamydia doesn't always show symptoms

I brickin it... Do want anyone rubbin a cotton bud under my hood


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Conscript:3528444 said:


> I have been checked a few times but I don't enjoy it one bit, always bag up nowadays unless things get serious, this is when I hand myself in to the clinic!


I never bag up but if it means I won't have to go clinic in future then I'll be doubling up from now on


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I feel perfectly fine mate, no symptoms but I've read that chlamydia doesn't always show symptoms
> 
> I brickin it... Do want anyone rubbin a cotton bud under my hood


You do realise it's not cotton wool and it's not under, it's more like a small coffee spatula and goes inside!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Pics or no meat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Me n mrs both did together when we first got together


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a bit sharp upon entry to be honest


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Conscript:3528453 said:


> You do realise it's not cotton wool and it's not under, it's more like a small coffee spatula and goes inside!


Script I've been told its a cotton bud and its under... I can just about cope with that and that's what I'll believe until I get there and I'm told otherwise at which point I'll just close my eyes and go to my safe place


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Apparently if your black, they need to go deeper aswell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Script I've been told its a cotton bud and its under... I can just about cope with that and that's what I'll believe until I get there and I'm told otherwise at which point I'll just close my eyes and go to my safe place


They are lying to u, I guarantee u that!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3528462 said:


> It's a bit sharp upon entry to be honest


Fcuk sake... Thanks man


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just buy the Meds online for what you think you might have and take em, simple


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3528465 said:


> Apparently if your black, they need to go deeper aswell


Luckily I'm white then :lol:



Fatstuff:3528466 said:


> They are lying to u, I guarantee u that!!


Noooooo :crying:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Not all of them do the coffee stirrer down the japs eye treatment anymore. I had that when I first got checked by last time I just gave a blood and urine sample, they can check everything from that now. Any clinic doing the stick in the dick is just doing it for their own amusement.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

All the swob stuff is B*llocks

Thy take a vile of your pi$s and a pr**k of the finger for hiv. Thats it. 10 mins tops


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

L11 said:


> Not all of them do the coffee stirrer down the japs eye treatment anymore. I had that when I first got checked by last time I just gave a blood and urine sample, they can check everything from that now. Any clinic doing the stick in the dick is just doing it for their own amusement.


You had to spoil the fun didn't you eh! Lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Big [URL=Ste:3528476]Ste:3528476[/URL] said:


> Just buy the Meds online for what you think you might have and take em, simple


Tbf mate I don't want to take anything if I don't have to, and for my own piece of mind I should get a check up


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> Tbf mate I don't want to take anything if I don't have to, and for my own piece of mind I should get a check up


Get an appointment and dont do a drop in clinic, sitting in a room for of AIDS for 2 hours on a Monday morning is not fun.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11:3528479 said:


> Not all of them do the coffee stirrer down the japs eye treatment anymore. I had that when I first got checked by last time I just gave a blood and urine sample, they can check everything from that now. Any clinic doing the stick in the dick is just doing it for their own amusement.


You live in my ends. What clinic did you go too?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive been a few times for peace of mind an always before sleeping with someone i realy like as id never forgive myself for passing something on to a girl, ive never had an std and dont plan on doing so either.

First time i went was a bit of a shock as i wasnt expecting some dude to man handle my tool and more so than me actualy enjoying it lol  was actualy an eye opener as to how diverse the age groups are in there, i bumped into my mums mate the dirty old cow pmsl!

Yeah dont wait to get it seeing to mate as its best to be safe than sorry


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Most gum clinics make you blow your nuts while singing old macdonald had a farm. If you cant do this then you are not the man. :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, the cats out of the bag now, Breda, u don't even have to have ur chopper looked at let alone poked or anything.

Thanks for spoiling the fun though cnuty bollox few posts above!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I had the coffee stirrer all the way in and swear it was touching me bollox. Cotton bud swab too. At one point I thought they were going to get the cheese graitor out


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

THey still do the plastic thing down the japs eye as that is the only place certain STD's can be detected.

And it's not like a bee sting, or anything mild.

IT FKING KILLS , they push down some plastic instrument. I think it opens out in your urethra then they drag it back to get a sample from deep in there.

Then they do **** and blood tests for Hep and HIV and various others. If there are leisons on your old boy, then they'll swab them.

I had leisons on mine once, took myself off to the GUM clinic where I had all this done. Turned out they were friction burns not Herpes as I thought.

I always said my ex was a dry old bean.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

GeorgeUK-M:3528483 said:


> All the swob stuff is B*llocks
> 
> Thy take a vile of your pi$s and a pr**k of the finger for hiv. Thats it. 10 mins tops


Thank fcuk for that


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> You live in my ends. What clinic did you go too?


I did the drop in, NEVER again.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Only had 2 women, one for 2 years and the other is my wife so never needed anything. Plus I'm married, so it doesn't get used now anyway.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

They'll ask to put the swab inside your penis (down your urethra) but you don't have to do it (it is really painful but doesn't last long). They also ask you to pee inside a little bottle and they request that you not p*ss for a good few hours before your appointment. If they think you have a certain STD after you describe the symptoms to them, they'll give you the meds there and then before waiting for the test results to come back (but they will ask you to come back for them and for a final test after you've finished the meds to make sure it's been cured).


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

the swab is for certain strains that cant be seen in a p1ss test, you best go get checked mate, sexual responsability and all that.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:3528506 said:


> I had the coffee stirrer all the way in and swear it was touching me bollox. Cotton bud swab too. At one point I thought they were going to get the cheese graitor out


So the only pushed it in a couple mm then... Think I can cope with that you small piece havin cnut


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

It's not even the pain that freaks you out, it's the sight of the doctor pushing a plastic thing down your japs eye.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

So which of you have had chlamydia?

From readin up on water infections that would be the most likely of them all


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I've been checked a few times. But not since being in a committed long term relationship.

Although I was always careful in the past there is no method that offers 100% protection, I had been cheated on for a year and people can be carriers without even realising it, so based on all that I thought it was only sensible to just make sure.

I've had friends who have caught things though. One girl had to call up all her ex's and flings telling them the bad news. I was impressed she did it actually...many selfishly bottle it and keep it secret.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Yes the plastic umbrella down the japs eye is enough to put you off !!!


It is the original cocktail.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3528552 said:


> Yeah I've been checked a few times. But not since being in a committed long term relationship.
> 
> Although I was always careful in the past there is no method that offers 100% protection, I had been cheated on for a year and people can be carriers without even realising it, so based on all that I thought it was only sensible to just make sure.
> 
> I've had friends who have caught things though. One girl had to call up all her ex's and flings telling them the bad news. I was impressed she did it actually...many selfishly bottle it and keep it secret.


Do you know much about water infections Katy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Script I've been told its a cotton bud and its under... I can just about cope with that and that's what I'll believe until I get there and I'm told otherwise at which point I'll just close my eyes and go to my safe place


I've had it done, it was a metal "umbrella" sorta thing, stuck it half way down the jappers and sorta opened it out, then scrapped it back to remove some tissue for analysis. Not as horrific as it sounds but does sting a bit!

The HIV test is easiest, take a vial of blood out your arm then away you go.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah I've been checked a few times. But not since being in a committed long term relationship.
> 
> Although I was always careful in the past there is no method that offers 100% protection, I had been cheated on for a year and people can be carriers without even realising it, so based on all that I thought it was only sensible to just make sure.
> 
> I've had friends who have caught things though. One girl had to call up all her ex's and flings telling them the bad news. I was impressed she did it actually...many selfishly bottle it and keep it secret.


I would've just made a facebook group, posted "YOU HAVE AIDS" on the wall, invite them all and then left it.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Breda said:


> I never bag up but if it means I won't have to go clinic in future then I'll be doubling up from now on


mate, google images for STI.

then ul wrap up for life.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> All the swob stuff is B*llocks
> 
> Thy take a vile of your pi$s and a pr**k of the finger for hiv. Thats it. 10 mins tops


not round me, then stick a swab down ur japs eye, and swab ur bellend, and you **** in a pot, and they take a VIAL of blood from your arm using a needle.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11:3528606 said:


> I would've just made a facebook group, posted "YOU HAVE AIDS" on the wall, invite them all and then left it.


Lol, hold some reps



HJL:3528617 said:


> mate, google images for STI.
> 
> then ul wrap up for life.


I will do no such thing... Images of STI will put me off sex for a few days

Ignorance is bliss in this case


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah I've been checked a few times. But not since being in a committed long term relationship.
> 
> Although I was always careful in the past there is no method that offers 100% protection, I had been cheated on for a year and people can be carriers without even realising it, so based on all that I thought it was only sensible to just make sure.
> 
> I've had friends who have caught things though. One girl had to call up all her ex's and flings telling them the bad news. I was impressed she did it actually...many selfishly bottle it and keep it secret.


I had clap

I texted my one night stands and rang my **** buddies. Everyone took it ok except one girl who went absolutely sick tagging me in posts saying I was a dirty **** who have her clap etc. bizarrely the girls id slept with after her caught clap, and none of the girls before her did.

One of my mates saw the Facebook messages and rang me. Turned out he had slept with her and been diagnosed with chlamydia before I slept with her so she probably gave me it.

When you choose to live the casual lifestyle it's an associated risk. Almost impossible to know who gave it to who these days. you could nail it down to one girl u "blame" but then you could of already had it at that point

The Sti test is uncomfortable but not painful.

If you have it please tell people you have slept with as it's amazing how fast it can spread/ how much telling someone can slow it down


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i have had a couple of tests surprisinly enough they came back clean ,clomidia can be cured with antibiotics.sound like you might have trush go the docs and get some cream ,canistan does the trick i belive you can get it over the counter at Boots. but best to strap up before you slap up


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, the cats out of the bag now, Breda, u don't even have to have ur chopper looked at let alone poked or anything.
> 
> Thanks for spoiling the fun though cnuty bollox few posts above!!


Thats the whole reason I have never been, the thought of someone sticking something down my chap was my worst nightmare!!

I am going this week!! - Will scan in results and post up lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hometrainer:3528656 said:


> i have had a couple of tests surprisinly enough they came back clean ,clomidia can be cured with antibiotics.sound like you might have trush go the docs and get some cream ,canistan does the trick i belive you can get it over the counter at Boots. but best to strap up before you slap up


Had thrush many times mate, I've not got that. I don't think I've got anything I'm just a bedroom bully and they can't take the beatin


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Craig660:3528657 said:


> Thats the whole reason I have never been, the thought of someone sticking something down my chap was my worst nightmare!!
> 
> I am going this week!! - Will scan in results and post up lol


I've never been because every girl I've Been with got themselves tested every couple months and they've always come back clean so I assumed I was too... But now is time for s check up


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Never been checked, only had 3 sexual partners and one not used a condom on the current one


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok well who's gonna tell Breda about the DRE?

Digital Rectal Examination, which has just been introduced.... :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster:3528690 said:


> Ok well who's gonna tell Breda about the DRE?
> 
> Digital Rectal Examination, which has just been introduced.... :lol:


Can somebody ban this man


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

was last checked when i was 17, had 2 STD's before all when i young, nothing to worry about unlss you got AID's, gential warts or herpes


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

bowen86 said:


> They stick a swab down your cock and scrape the inside and then feel your pelvic glands.


i had it done once, they just took a urine sample and did a load of blood tests, it all came back fine, got it done about 5 years ago when i was 26, just thought it was about time, i asked them if it was a full test/check up and they said yes, pretty sure there was no swap though

maybe that's just for you guys that go in there dripping :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I knew Breda would be in here...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Breda, symptoms of a water infection the urgent need to pee and pain when peeing.

The test doesn't hurt as such just a mild sting. Had it done 4 times now, naughty boy had clap once.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3528712 said:


> I knew Breda would be in here...


Wat u tryin to say woodham



bowen86:3528716 said:


> Breda, symptoms of a water infection the urgent need to pee and pain when peeing.
> 
> The test doesn't hurt as such just a mild sting. Had it done 4 times now, naughty boy had clap once.


I read that bro... Feel for the two girls man, they both got checked for clap and didn't have it so surely I'm fresh :confused1:

Dirty clap havin cnut Bowen


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Ahh man, ive never been checked either.

Just the thought of it brings back memorys of many drunken and drugged up one nighters... I was always to chicken **** to get tested. My ex got tested after me tho and she was fine soooo thats good enough for me.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

@Katy

Can we have a sub section where every one posts up their results, maybe journals on recovery etc


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys u should still get checked. When I met my ex he thought it would be a good idea to get tested. I came back clear and he told me he came back clear. A few months down the line it actually came out that his test came back and said he had the clap therefore assumed I had it and I was the one who gave it him. So basically I had sex with him while he had it but I didn't catch it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3528794 said:


> Guys u should still get checked. When I met my ex he thought it would be a good idea to get tested. I came back clear and he told me he came back clear. A few months down the line it actually came out that his test came back and said he had the clap therefore assumed I had it and I was the one who gave it him. So basically I had sex with him while he had it but I didn't catch it.


U sure you didn't give it to him tho


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys u should still get checked. When I met my ex he thought it would be a good idea to get tested. I came back clear and he told me he came back clear. A few months down the line it actually came out that his test came back and said he had the clap therefore assumed I had it and I was the one who gave it him. So basically I had sex with him while he had it but I didn't catch it.


Interesting. If I got my test results back, and they were positive. And you said yours were negative. I'd call you a liar and punch you in the face. How did it come out "a few months down the line"?!

p.s I understand that you genuinely didn't have anything, but that's not what I'd be thinking after positive result.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys u should still get checked. When I met my ex he thought it would be a good idea to get tested. I came back clear and he told me he came back clear. A few months down the line it actually came out that his test came back and said he had the clap therefore assumed I had it and I was the one who gave it him. So basically I had sex with him while he had it but I didn't catch it.


That makes no sense. If he thought you had given him it. Why would he get treated/not get treated and keep sleeping with you ?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Your not a real man until you've ****ed glass!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Matt 1:3529388 said:


> always get checked if youve had unprotected.. the best thing to do is just to man up and wear a jonny...although sometimes easier said than done lol
> 
> but yeah you could have multiple stds mate, they dont always show signs


If condoms were free or reusable I'd use them all the time but the too fcukin expensive

I've got 1 in a shoe box with me gear for when I'm reall not sure


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Matt 1 said:


> always get checked if youve had unprotected.. the best thing to do is just to man up and wear a jonny...although sometimes easier said than done lol
> 
> but yeah you could have multiple stds mate, they dont always show signs


I was always bought up to believe its alpha not to use a condom.

How times change


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> If condoms were free or reusable I'd use them all the time but the too fcukin expensive
> 
> I've got 1 in a shoe box with me gear for when I'm reall not sure


you can get them free mate, even when you go to the clinic you can take some lol

- - - Updated - - -



Craig660 said:


> I was always bought up to believe its alpha not to use a condom.
> 
> How times change


yeah really alpha having a rotting cock, girls dig that lol


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Me n mrs both did together when we first got together


How romantic


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Matt 1 said:


> you can get them free mate, even when you go to the clinic you can take some lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> I never bag up but if it means I won't have to go clinic in future then I'll be doubling up from now on


5 whole pages and nobody calling out this fool?

It's cavaliers like this who spread these vile infections around


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Roid the [URL=Lloyd:3529531]Lloyd:3529531[/URL] said:


> 5 whole pages and nobody calling out this fool?
> 
> It's cavaliers like this who spread these vile infections around


Who you callin Cavalier???

And why would callin me out make any difference its mine and whoever I'm sleepin with choice what I do with my piece not yours or anybody else's so keep your callin out to yourself


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> 5 whole pages and nobody calling out this fool?
> 
> It's cavaliers like this who spread these vile infections around


ermm anyone who catches an sti deserves it as much as the people who gave it to them,

no offense to breda, but if anyone sleeps with someone else without a condom on a first date or whatever, its established that the chances are they dont with other people so there taking the risks and they know it, if breda has clap its no ones fault but his own and i dont feel he should blame anyone.

no matter how many people have STIs it doesnt matter, if you use protection you should be ok if you dont and u get a sti its a risk for reward.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

gycraig:3529631 said:


> ermm anyone who catches an sti deserves it as much as the people who gave it to them,
> 
> no offense to breda, but if anyone sleeps with someone else without a condom on a first date or whatever, its established that the chances are they dont with other people so there taking the risks and they know it, if breda has clap its no ones fault but his own and i dont feel he should blame anyone.
> 
> no matter how many people have STIs it doesnt matter, if you use protection you should be ok if you dont and u get a sti its a risk for reward.


No offense taken and I agree entirely with you... So much so I will bless you with a potentially clapped out rep


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

The ones in Liverpool just take a Urine test no swabs? Only for Gonorrhoea and Chlamydia though

Wish there was just one universal test for everything tbh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Do you know much about water infections Katy


Do you mean cystitis? Yes. It's not really an STD though because women don't have to have sex to get a urinary infection and the cause isn't really a disease; it simply the result of a bacteria getting into the urinary tract and causing issues e.g. irritation and bleeding.



gycraig said:


> I had clap
> 
> I texted my one night stands and rang my **** buddies. Everyone took it ok except one girl who went absolutely sick tagging me in posts saying I was a dirty **** who have her clap etc. bizarrely the girls id slept with after her caught clap, and none of the girls before her did.
> 
> ...


Bravo for contacting your pervious partners. It must be slightly humiliating but it is serious so that's great that you told people. And yes, if people want to play the field they should take responsibility for their actions and consider both their health and the health of those they sleep with. Not taking that responsibility seriously says to me that that person isn't mature enough to be playing the field!



Craig660 said:


> @Katy
> 
> Can we have a sub section where every one posts up their results, maybe journals on recovery etc


What, for STI checks? Not sure it justifies a whole new section on a BB board!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Use a condom ? not just for your benefit... ? Attitude sucks mate bigtime, and let it be if you want to flame me.

You have a responsibility to get yourself checked if your recent partners are having issues.. Why would you want to continue having unprotected sex and possibly spread diesease for other girls? seriously matcho!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Breda said:


> *I never bag up* but if it means I won't have to go clinic in future then I'll be doubling up from now on


you should mate!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

No glove no love.

Bag it up before you slap it up.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> I never bag up but if it means I won't have to go clinic in future then I'll be doubling up from now on


I've got to be hoenst, this comment did disappoint me. I can't believe that in this day and age with the rise of STD's and the education available that people are still so irresponsible as to not use protection. Surely the motivation to 'bag up' isn't to avoid clinic appointments but to prevent yourself and others from catching anything. Some, like syphilis, can be fatal and others, like chlamydia, can leave a women infertile. STD's are not only gross (any guy who is scutty enough to be so risky is a turn off) but serious!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> I've got to be hoenst, this comment did disappoint me. I can't believe that in this day and age with the rise of STD's and the education available that people are still so irresponsible as to not use protection. Surely the motivation to 'bag up' isn't to avoid clinic appointments but to prevent yourself and others from catching anything. Some, like syphilis, can be fatal and others, like chlamydia, can leave a women infertile. STD's are not only gross (*any guy who is scutty enough to be so risky is a turn off*) but serious!


good post.

i personally find any woman who says 'nah, its ok, you dont need a condom' is best avoided aswell cos it does make me wonder how many other blokes she has said that to recently.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> good post.
> 
> i personally find any woman who says 'nah, its ok, you dont need a condom' is best avoided aswell cos it does make me wonder how many other blokes she has said that to recently.


Same with blokes!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> Same with blokes!


the best way!

and even when there arent any condoms available, its still possible to have a great time


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> the best way!
> 
> and even when there arent any condoms available, its still possible to have a great time


Mmm, there are other areas to get infected though!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> Mmm, there are other areas to get infected though!


very true and maybe its naive but im much happier to investigate the other areas when the woman only has full sex with a condom


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> very true and maybe its naive but im much happier to investigate the other areas when the woman only has full sex with a condom


Very good point!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Most of you have never been to the clinic coming out with the umbrellaI [email protected]!!

I have regular check ups and only once have they put a tiny swap down my japs eye and that because i asked for a full check up

Most stuff can be checked from having a **** test


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> How do you know she has been faithful ?


long as shes still sharing the load with him, who cares.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Most of you have never been to the clinic coming out with the umbrellaI [email protected]!!
> 
> I have regular check ups and only once have they put a tiny swap down my japs eye and that because i asked for a full check up
> 
> Most stuff can be checked from having a **** test


Yeah, my ex believed that myth until I asked him to get checked before I switched contraception and he was relieved to find out that the experience was nothing like the horror stories.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My lovely mum worked in the blood taking room of the William Harvey Hospital (retired last year) and she always said she was horrified at the amount of HIV tests that came back positive in youngsters let alone any other std's!

She reckons that 20 odd years ago the youth were far more careful than they are now!

Im 39 and i well remember the AIDS adverts and they sure worked on me, i wasnt a fool i protected ma tool!

Trouble is most people think he couldnt possibly happen to them but it most certainly can and the more you put it about without protection the more likely its gunna happen, nothing will change those odds increasing if you dont protect yourself and for that matter the person your sleeping with!

And less we all forget, a condom is not complete safety so watch where you put ya tongues too!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had an umbrella thing done as I asked for a full check.

Please tell me that this is a necessity for a full check because I still have flashbacks and cry a little lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Iv only been once to the clinic didnt enjoy it

Usually i just bareback it..live on the wild side it makes it more funner


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Iv only been once to the clinic didnt enjoy it
> 
> Usually i just bareback it..live on the wild side it makes it more funner


Yep, must be really wild having a puss dripping schlong, passing on infections and possibly catching a life shortening/altering nasty! :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Yep, must be really wild having a puss dripping schlong, passing on infections and possibly catching a life shortening/altering nasty! :tongue:


Yep, and passing it on to some other poor sole who may also contract something that could make her infertile or also shorten her life in a rather unpleasant way ... it's just so much fun!! And totally worth it! :bounce:


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

The only protection I use is to get down on both knees, clap my hands together and pray for anything but HIV. Seriously though I hate the moment just before you're about to go in with no protection and you're thinking to yourself "oh no, this dirty b*tch is going to let me go in bareback!" while edging closer and closer in.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

marc2001dj said:


> The only protection I use is to get down on both knees, clap my hands together and pray for anything but HIV. Seriously though I hate the moment just before you're about to go in with no protection and you're thinking to yourself "oh no, this dirty b*tch is going to let me go in bareback!" while edging closer and closer in.


If she's a dirty then so are you surely? :confused1: It takes two to be that scutty and stupid!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im suprised with the slackness on this thread...sh*t wont be fun when theres talk of being HIV positive.. Come on ppls you included @Breda fix up uno self bredrin!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Katy said:


> Yep, and passing on it to some other poor sole who may also contract something that could make her infertile or also shorten her life in a rather unpleasant way ... it's just so much fun!! And totally worth it! :bounce:


Only one way some are gunna learn though Katy, personally i think another tv campaign explaining just what these infections can do to you is needed as most cant possibly understand fully or they wouldnt do it!

To me its simple, if your gunna be promiscuous then use protection, when you find a girl/boy you wanna get serious with and stay faithful then its all good,your good to go, you dont have to worry about infecting your loved one with some 'orrible nasty' and ruining your relationship with them etc!!

Frankly it amazes me that we have people on here claiming to live a healthy lifestyle what with eating right and working out etc when actually they go out and fly caution to the wind having unprotected sex which could result in something far worse than say being fat!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Only one way some are gunna learn though Katy, personally i think another tv campaign explaining just what these infections can do to you is needed as most cant possibly understand fully or they wouldnt do it!
> 
> To me its simple, if your gunna be promiscuous then use protection, when you find a girl/boy you wanna get serious with and stay faithful then its all good,your good to go, you dont have to worry about infecting your loved one with some 'orrible nasty' and ruining your relationship with them etc!!
> 
> Frankly it amazes me that we have people on here claiming to live a healthy lifestyle what with eating right and working out etc when actually they go out and fly caution to the wind having unprotected sex which could result in something far worse than say being fat!


Absolutely. I totally agree about the tv campainging explaining the risks and interviews with people who have had the same attitude and are now HIV positive or have gone on to develop AIDS. Also just the gross images of what you could look like and for youngsters who care about their rep, how embarassing it can be for people to know that you've given some gross disease to other people.

It is strange how some people are so health conscious and yet risk it in this way.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i get checked after every relaltionship, makes sense to me and any woman thats willing to let me rattler her without a hat when first meeting isnt worth the free air she breathes


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Katy said:


> If she's a dirty then so are you surely? :confused1: It takes two to be that scutty and stupid!


I like to consider myself a high class deviant but the fact that I'm dirty isn't even contestable. Can't say I agree with the stupid remark, I think impulsive sounds better.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yep, and passing it on to some other poor sole who may also contract something that could make her infertile or also shorten her life in a rather unpleasant way ... it's just so much fun!! And totally worth it! :bounce:


Yes but surely if there all being "idiots" together that's nobody's business but there own. If people bareback with each other that's there choice and no one is forced to sleep with someone like that.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

marc2001dj said:


> The only protection I use is to get down on both knees, clap my hands together and pray for anything but HIV. Seriously though I hate the moment just before you're about to go in with no protection and you're thinking to yourself "oh no, this dirty b*tch is going to let me go in bareback!" while edging closer and closer in.


Maybe she's thinking "he hasn't put a condom on, oh fk I don't wanna say anything he's proper fit"

Surely if your calling her a dirty bitch then ur also a dirty idiot. You associate the extra risks with barebacking someone then do it anyway lol ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

marc2001dj said:


> I like to consider myself a high class deviant but the fact that I'm dirty isn't even contestable. Can't say I agree with the stupid remark, I think impulsive sounds better.


'Impulsive' might sound better but it's still a stupid thing to do given the risks...but if two people want to do that then so be it...people obviously do it or STI's wouldn't be so prevalent.



gycraig said:


> Yes but surely if there all being "idiots" together that's nobody's business but there own. If people bareback with each other that's there choice and no one is forced to sleep with someone like that.


Yeah, people can be idiots if they like but I'm still entitled to be dismayed at the blasé attitude that so many people have.

And it does affect others if someone's cheating. I was cheated on for a year and had no way of knowing if he was safe with the other woman...thankfully I was fine.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok so I guess everyone who's lookin down their nose hasn't had unprotected sex before knowin 100% that the person they're about to sleep with is sti free


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ok so I guess everyone who's lookin down their nose hasn't had unprotected sex before knowin 100% that the person they're about to sleep with is sti free


reps


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ok so I guess everyone who's lookin down their nose hasn't had unprotected sex before knowin 100% that the person they're about to sleep with is sti free


If someone lives a promiscuous lifestyle then they can't be sure that a one night stand is free of STI's but they can use protection just in case, to at least significantly reduce the risk.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

condoms are not expensive breda, can get them for free at clinics


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

used to get it done alot at uni, we got alot of free stuff merchandise and free jonnies lol

apart from that ive been checked asap after coming back from lads holidays


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lukeee said:


> My lovely mum worked in the blood taking room of the William Harvey Hospital (retired last year) and she always said she was horrified at the amount of HIV tests that came back positive in youngsters let alone any other std's!
> 
> She reckons that 20 odd years ago the youth were far more careful than they are now!
> 
> ...


me too mate.

im 37 so a little younger and me and my mates joke about how at the age we were at the time the advert scared the 5hit out of us and put us off sex.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ok so I guess everyone who's lookin down their nose hasn't had unprotected sex before knowin 100% that the person they're about to sleep with is sti free


Bredrin we all been there before then we wisen up...but we all know how much you put out wit dem big gyal ("with no remorse" may i add) it is advisable you strap your tings up...dont let it get to a stage when you will have to explain to your boy why his dad aint got long to live


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> we all been there before then we wisen up...but we all know how much you put out wit dem big gyal ("with no remorse" may i add) it is advisable you strap your tings up...dont let it get to a stage when you will have to explain to your boy why his dad aint got long to live


I jook slim gyal too star.

Mi tings ago strap still mi jus fas seen


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hey fatty bum bum


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mine works...relatively scab free, doent hurt - its all good bro pmsl

keep any bits that fall off in a leather puch with ya teeth and hair lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

You can usually grab handful of condoms from a GU clinic for free. Or you can buy them online pretty cheap (less than 50p each) from My Condom http://http://www.mycondom.co.uk/?gclid=CMrjudXY57ICFaTJtAodtkAAbw


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bag up or catch warts like me! #use a [email protected] condom!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

davaxtc1 said:


> Bag up or catch warts like me! #use a [email protected] condom!


People can still get warts with a condom btw.


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hera said:


> People can still get warts with a condom btw.


so no one is really safe from HPV unless basicly you dont have sex!? Do you have HPV?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

davaxtc1 said:


> so no one is really safe from HPV unless basicly you dont have sex!? Do you have HPV?


Ha ha...no I don't. But I did make an effort to learn about sexual health! I've read that condoms can if anything, make it worse due to increased friction spreading the virus (but that could be a myth for all I know). It's been a long time since I've needed to be mindful of these things.

There isn't really much you can do about protecting yourself from warts other than ensuring that you have sex with someone who you know gets regular check ups and is clear.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

This is why you don't sleep with any old skank that spreads em for the first sign of attention.

I don't understand it when a guy goes out of his way to sleep with as many women as possible. It doesn't make you cool, it just looks desperate and sad - like you're trying to compensate for something?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I once went to **** a girl in the bum and she had clusters of warts all around her ring. Was ****ing gutted mate she was begging for it. I can't quite remember how I got out of it but I deffo didn't flip her over and go in the front, I deffo remember not doing that.



davaxtc1 said:


> so no one is really safe from HPV unless basicly you dont have sex!? Do you have HPV?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sigma said:


> This is why you don't sleep with any old skank that spreads em for the first sign of attention.
> 
> I don't understand it when a guy goes out of his way to sleep with as many women as possible. It doesn't make you cool, it just looks desperate and sad - like you're trying to compensate for something?


People do it for many reasons. To a man that has such desires it is extremely satisfying slaying as much fanny as legally possible.


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sigma said:


> This is why you don't sleep with any old skank that spreads em for the first sign of attention.
> 
> Ay bollox it doesnt have to be a skank! People can carry hpv for years without symptoms, if you got a healthy immune system you can keep the virus at bay
> 
> I don't understand it when a guy goes out of his way to sleep with as many women as possible. It doesn't make you cool, it just looks desperate and sad - like you're trying to compensate for something?


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea man i slept around, i been with alot of woman! I loved it! Thought i could have anyone! Now i have HPV haha! I woulnt call it warts cos iv only ever had one!


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sigma said:


> This is why you don't sleep with any old skank that spreads em
> 
> I don't understand it when a guy goes out of his way to sleep with as many women as possible. It doesn't make you cool, it just looks desperate and sad - like you're trying to compensate for something?


Yep compensate for having a massive love rod


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I once went to **** a girl in the bum and she had clusters of warts all around her ring. Was ****ing gutted mate she was begging for it. I can't quite remember how I got out of it but I deffo didn't flip her over and go in the front, I deffo remember not doing that.


Gross!

I bet she smelled like this down there:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> People do it for many reasons. To a man that has such desires it is extremely satisfying slaying as much fanny as legally possible.


Fair enough whatever floats their boat I suppose but last year at in my class there was a guy who used to share everything about his life with everyone and said they thought he had an STD so they stuck a camera down his peehole! Ouch!! Positive test. I have no idea why you'd share that with everyone but....

Was the filthy sex worth it? Was the drunk clubber worth this little badge of honour, i've wondered. Icky!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Gross!
> 
> I bet she smelled like this down there:
> 
> View attachment 155794


Iv been very lucky in life mate iv stuck one into almost 60 women and not one had a smellygash not did one give me any illness. I'm much more careful now, I always ask if they are clean :lol:


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been very lucky in life mate iv stuck one into almost 60 women and not one had a smellygash not did one give me any illness. I'm much more careful now, I always ask if they are clean :lol:


And im one of the unlucky ones!


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been very lucky in life mate iv stuck one into almost 60 women and not one had a smellygash not did one give me any illness. I'm much more careful now, I always ask if they are clean :lol:


60!! Wow...very lucky indeed mate! :laugh:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been very lucky in life mate iv stuck one into almost 60 women and not one had a smellygash not did one give me any illness. I'm much more careful now, I always ask if they are clean :lol:


Only 60? amateur


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Breda said:


> I feel perfectly fine mate, no symptoms but I've read that chlamydia doesn't always show symptoms
> 
> I brickin it... Do want anyone rubbin a cotton bud under my hood


U have clearly banged them hard every time me and my women have a good session she gets a water infection its really common. Too much sex causes it.


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> U have clearly banged them hard every time me and my women have a good session she gets a water infection its really common. Too much sex causes it.


exactley the same with my missus!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> U have clearly banged them hard every time me and my women have a good session she gets a water infection its really common. Too much sex causes it.


If she gets that quite often it might be an idea to advise her to go for a pee after sex...it can help to push out bacteria that can cause cystitis  the same goes for after any activity where you've pleasured her down there


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

and clean ur knob before you put it in her


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hera said:


> If she gets that quite often it might be an idea to advise her to go for a pee after sex...it can help to push out bacteria that can cause cystitis  the same goes for after any activity where you've pleasured her down there


Hi and thanks il tell her to give it a go can't be nice getting it all the time I know its painful. As a women am sure ul know after a good pleasure she says she struggles to wee after tho.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> and clean ur knob before you put it in her


'tis always preferable! :laugh:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

davaxtc1 said:


> exactley the same with my missus!


Its a nightmare puts her out of action for a good week or 2.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi and thanks il tell her to give it a go can't be nice getting it all the time I know its painful. As a women am sure ul know after a good pleasure she says she struggles to wee after tho.


Ha ha...yeah I know what you mean. Once her body has calmed down (I like to say 'reset') then it would help to do so asap.

I'm thankfully not prone to it but I do remember my first experience when I was 19. No one told me about it. It took a week of agony and peeing blood until I finally told my mum. I thought I had some horrible disease! I was instantly reassured thankfully....drank tonnes of water for a week to flush it out! Friggin' scary though if you're not clued up and it can get serious if left unresolved! And yes, fvckin painful!! :no:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...yeah I know what you mean. Once her body has calmed down (I like to say 'reset') then it would help to do so asap.
> 
> I'm thankfully not prone to it but I do remember my first experience when I was 19. No one told me about it. It took a week of agony and peeing blood until I finally told my mum. I thought I had some horrible disease! I was instantly reassured thankfully....drank tonnes of water for a week to flush it out! Friggin' scary though if you're not clued up and it can get serious if left unresolved! And yes, fvckin painful!! :no:


Ha ye can take a while!!

Oh god bet u was bricking it not knowing what was going on. It has to be one of the most awful pains there is!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive seen a fair few things on my gynaecology placement! Infact it quites puts me off alltogether lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I googled blue waffle once... Dear god


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I googled blue waffle once... Dear god


I first learnt about blue waffle a few months ago. Unfortunately it was in a Cafe after my mates told me to ask the waiter for blue waffles... :cursing:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Ha ye can take a while!!
> 
> Oh god bet u was bricking it not knowing what was going on. It has to be one of the most awful pains there is!


I'm pretty sure child birth beats it! :laugh: tbh...it's more annoying than anything because you feel like you need to pee all the time.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I once went to **** a girl in the bum and she had clusters of warts all around her ring. Was ****ing gutted mate she was begging for it. I can't quite remember how I got out of it but I deffo didn't flip her over and go in the front, I deffo remember not doing that.


Done similair. Took a brunette home pushed her up against the counter put my hands down and could feel a really uneven texture. She was trying to go down on me luckily I threw up at that point from alcohol and disgust.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Ive seen a fair few things on my gynaecology placement! Infact it quites puts me off alltogether lol


In my childish days i wanted to be a gynaecologist lol but i did some research and seen some pics etc. Some scary things can happen down there i dont wish to see in person.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Watched The wolf of wall Street again other night.

He said after banging prossies they'd get a Penicillin shot and hope for the best.

Anyone explain?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Done similair. Took a brunette home pushed her up against the counter put my hands down and could feel a really uneven texture. She was trying to go down on me luckily I threw up at that point from alcohol and disgust.


Dint try suck the warts off of her then no? :lol:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess it's because it would kill certain infections, but certainly not all. Wear a rain coat instead.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dint try suck the warts off of her then no? :lol:


Was gutted as was quite hot


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Just got my all clear on Monday . Nothing not the slightest thing , mrs checked out to (new mrs so nice to start on a clean slate)

I think that's my 10-11th test in 20 years !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Done similair. Took a brunette home pushed her up against the counter put my hands down and could feel a really uneven texture. She was trying to go down on me luckily I threw up at that point from alcohol and disgust.


Uneven texture lol .....she shat in ya hand...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Some minging stuff in this thread ...vile lot some of u!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Uneven texture lol .....she shat in ya hand...


Would of been less of a turn off


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Azithromycin is your friend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Azithromycin is your friend.


and metronidazole lol


----------

